# what is your favorite dog breed?



## samijohin (Jan 18, 2013)

I decide to own an other dog in this week. I need suggestion to all that what dog breed is good which behaviour is better with my first german shepherd dog.

so I want to know what is your favorite dog breed..


----------



## leopard T (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Hamiltonstovare. (Swedish foxhound) A very docile breed, excellent family pet, very loyal and calm. Loves to go for walks but isn't too keen if its raining! Suits me too. Enjoys the freedom of a large garden and uses a dog flap. Easy maintainance. Loves to be fussed, brushed and cuddle up on your lap in front of the telly in the evenings.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

For me the German Shorthaired Pointer. They have such a fantastic temperament, loya, loving, and will do whatever you ask of them if they understand. They need lots of excersize and affection. They also need lots of mental stimulation.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Other Pets section?


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have so many favourite dog breeds, so just to give my top3:

1. German Shepherd Dog: I own one (Trigger) and he's the best. He might not be movie star trained and doesn't get on with small or male (intact) dogs, but he's a great companion and loves people. He's also very smart and at 7 still has a puppy like mentality and still learns new tricks willingly.

2. Standard Poodle: IMHO, highly underrated breed. People hear poodle and stright away think of a tarted/dolled up creature with puffed up hair, shaved ar.e and nail varnish. I love their size, intelligence and versatility.

3. Czechoslovakian Wolfdog: They're just the most gorgeous dogs ever. I love how they're not a dog for everyone, but if you get it right they're a great breed to own. Unfortunately they're not KC recognized, so it's very hard to get a hold of a decently bred one in the UK (that doesn't cost you an arm and a leg)


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:: victory:: victory:this


Zoo-Man said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the Other Pets section?


----------



## shep6413 (Nov 23, 2008)

American bully
husky
bulldog


----------



## GraphicMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Labrador or German Sheppard.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Irish Red Setter or Italian Greyhound ( miniature greyhound ) .

We have one of each.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Otterhound


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

German shepherd 
and beauceron (although difficult to get and pricey) :flrt:
But I'd say get say a nice Labrador


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Olde tyme bulldogs or douge de Bordeaux I own both I also really like Caucasian ovachakas , German Shepards all bulldogs and neoplitan mastiffs


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Malamute or Northern Inuit :flrt:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

presa canario :2thumb:


----------



## nicky2732 (Jan 3, 2013)

italian greyhound ....... i have 6 :gasp:

whippet.............i have 3 :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

nicky2732 said:


> italian greyhound ....... i have 6 :gasp:
> 
> whippet.............i have 3 :2thumb:


Six Italian Greyhounds !!!! Jees - You lucky thing 

We'd love another but puppies seem so hard to find and prices seem to ranged from £1200 to £1800 4 years ago , so we will he getting a nice female Whippet .


----------



## nicky2732 (Jan 3, 2013)

yep 6 lol , not for the faint hearted as breeds go, il add some pics in a new thread later today so you can have a nosy :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Just seen them 

Ours is virtually the same coloration / markings as the fawn and white one ( white flash between the eyes ) .

We've just been over the quarry sniffing for rabbits and then over the fields . The fields are covered in a shallow carpet of snow but the Iggie / Iggy doesn't mind a jot . Tough little beggar - what a character though .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you changed one of the pix ??

I'm sure I saw a fawn and white one , sideways on.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Na . Must have been my Internet playing up , it's come back now.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

bloodpython22 said:


> presa canario :2thumb:


I like them, and 
Boerboels










I quite like the molosser breeds..

I have an English Bull Terrier atm and hand on heart they are the most undemanding, dogs I've ever had..


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Exzhal said:


> Malamute or Northern Inuit :flrt:



I have a litter of Inuits due mid Feb


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I like German Shepherds and Cocker Spaniels (working types)
I like many others too but they're probably my favourite, though I'd like another Dobe or a Rotty too one day.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Smooth Coat Chihuahuas & Boston Terriers!


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

A huge spaniel fan here... currently have a cocker and a Sussex, although I wouldn't recommend a Sussex as a first dog... they can be a bit of a challenge 

Also love Newfoundlands and miss the two we had.


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

I love labs and GSDs, love the two in my sig aswell :2thumb:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Mongrels. In my opinion my heinz, Cass, is the best dog EVER 

I must admit though the Lab has been a pleasure of a pup, so easy to train due to how intelligent they are and so willing to please, and he's shockingly obedient. But he has lots of energy, lots and lots and lots of energy :lol2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels...not that I'm biased of course, but they truly are wonderful family dogs, always up for a cuddle and lovely temperaments.
I also really like Newfoundlands, though a quality puppy would be very pricey!
Also agree that crossbreeds can often be wonderful too, my mum has always rescued mongrels of one sort or another and every single one has been lovely in their own way :flrt:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

*H* said:


> Mongrels. In my opinion my heinz, Cass, is the best dog EVER
> 
> I must admit though the Lab has been a pleasure of a pup, so easy to train due to how intelligent they are and so willing to please, and he's shockingly obedient. But he has lots of energy, lots and lots and lots of energy :lol2:


Mongrels are supposed to be the healthiest off all aren't they or is that an old wive's tale ??


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> Mongrels are supposed to be the healthiest off all aren't they or is that an old wive's tale ??


Bit of an old wives tale as it depends on what breeds make up the mix, if both are prone to say hip displaysia then the pups will be too. 

I loves most dogs so my recommendation is get a rescue dog  A good rescue will match the dog to your circumstances


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Spaniels are at the top of my list. English Springers (working), Cockers (working) and Cavalier King Charles.
Closely followed by greyhounds and whippets.


----------



## craigbeddows (Jan 1, 2013)

i have always had mongrels in my family, but ive always loved great danes (since watching scoobydoo as a kid) so when i had the chance to own one, i did  i have a 6 month old black and a few spoldges of white female great dane called daphne  she is extremly loving/clumsey/energetic/big! dog. eats and poos like a horse but has the love like human. shes very inteligent, she leaned all the normal doggy tricks in a week (and im not dog training expert) i recomend getting a great dane if anyone is choosing a dog. they dont need much exersice (as they grow untill they are 2 and its bad for their joints) i feed daphne on the BARF diet so its really cheap, and they just sleep,eat.poo and love  what more could u ask for


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Flatcoated Black Retrievers.......i have 4 (1 Flatcoat cross ) :2thumb:



They are the most wonderful breed. Loyal, playful, wonderful with kids and other animals and lots of 'get up and go'.......Perfect! :flrt:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

craigbeddows said:


> i have always had mongrels in my family, but ive always loved great danes (since watching scoobydoo as a kid) so when i had the chance to own one, i did  i have a 6 month old black and a few spoldges of white female great dane called daphne  she is extremly loving/clumsey/energetic/big! dog. eats and poos like a horse but has the love like human. shes very inteligent, she leaned all the normal doggy tricks in a week (and im not dog training expert) i recomend getting a great dane if anyone is choosing a dog. they dont need much exersice (as they grow untill they are 2 and its bad for their joints) i feed daphne on the BARF diet so its really cheap, and they just sleep,eat.poo and love  what more could u ask for


Talking about Great Danes ..... years ago when I was a youngster I had a mate who lived just around the corner in a really small detached bungalow and always amused me that they had a huge Great Dane in such a small place . Used to o on short walks and sleep all day - very , very loving though


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Gordon and red setters :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

paulajo said:


> Flatcoated Black Retrievers.......i have 4 (1 Flatcoat cross ) :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac318/paulajo1/th_2013-01-190012013-01-190253_zps0213d3fe.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> They are the most wonderful breed. Loyal, playful, wonderful with kids and other animals and lots of 'get up and go'.......Perfect! :flrt:


My first ever dog was a Flatcoat. I now have a working lines Golden, which is closer to the type they were when the breeds split off than these light coloured heavy dogs people refer to as Golden Retriever now. She is 5 in May and still has not even considered growing up!

Will be getting another working lines golden retriever in the next 6-12 months.
When my German shepherd passes I think I will seek out a Hovawart puppy as another GSD will forever be compared to how amazing Morgan is.
After that though I think I I will be straight back to sticking to rescued German shepherds and Flatcoat and working retriever types and crossed of the same.

My embarrassing secret though is that I also love cockapoos, would normally not touch such a small dog with a bargepole but there are a number at the beach we walk on and they are so happy and furry mop like dogs. I couldn't admit this to my dog walking friends though, they would disown me!! Still maybe when i am older I can have a handful of little brown and black mophead around me. There are some nice breeders this way, with PRA tested dogs


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

My favourites are the American Akita (Got one), the Japanese Akita Inu (Want one), American Bulldog, Staffies and EBT's (had all 3).


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Great Dane
English Bulldog
Neopolitan mastiff

Great Danes don't live for too long and as amazing as it is having dora from a pup until the age she is at now seven and a half and watching her grow I would love to rescue Great Danes. Far too many of them are given away because of not being managed properly when they were pups or because people don't fully comprehend their size.So rescuing them is kind of one of my life ambitions.
-Chels


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Matt Lusty said:


> My favourites are the American Akita (Got one), the Japanese Akita Inu (Want one), American Bulldog, Staffies and EBT's (had all 3).


Whilst some of those Akita type dogs or Rottweilers or whatever look gorgeous I'd be too worried about them escaping from the house / garden / or whilst on walks and them running off and savaging some little kid or another dog . Thankfully Red Setters just try and lick people to death


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Whilst some of those Akita type dogs or Rottweilers or whatever look gorgeous I'd be too worried about them escaping from the house / garden / or whilst on walks and them running off and savaging some little kid or another dog . Thankfully Red Setters just try and lick people to death


Yeah, really you should never own one....of course with prejudice like that I wish you didn't own any dog as you give dog owners a bad name.


----------



## kirstyandjon (Jan 6, 2013)

My favourite breed of dog is the Skye Terrier, my girl is 6 years old in February, love all terriers also got a jack russell cross both full of character  I also love deerhounds


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> Whilst some of those Akita type dogs or Rottweilers or whatever look gorgeous I'd be too worried about them escaping from the house / garden / or whilst on walks and them running off and savaging some little kid or another dog . Thankfully Red Setters just try and lick people to death


you can’t really call a dog nasty cos of its breed any dog can attack a kid or other dog its just an animal like any other .I’ve always had bullys and get this all the time yet mine had been attacked by jack russels, mongrels, poodles etc and mine is soft a poo but it’s my dog that gets the bad looks cos of its breed. So as a rule I never trust “any” dogs out on walks. Even red setters ;-)
Anyway answer to the main question my favorite dogs are English bull terriers, staffies, british bulldogs and American bullys : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

billyroyal said:


> you can’t really call a dog nasty cos of its breed any dog can attack a kid or other dog its just an animal like any other .I’ve always had bullys and get this all the time yet mine had been attacked by jack russels, mongrels, poodles etc and mine is soft a poo but it’s my dog that gets the bad looks cos of its breed. So as a rule I never trust “any” dogs out on walks. Even red setters ;-)
> Anyway answer to the main question my favorite dogs are English bull terriers, staffies, british bulldogs and American bullys : victory:


100% agree, although around here I have yet to meet a really bad dog, just undisciplined ones, Terriers and toys breeds mainly who owners think are small enough to not need training. So have no reason not to trust. Having spent a lot of time around dogs, especially large dogs (mainly because I was not allowed one as a child and so it because an obsession). I can honestly say the one and only dog attack I have ever seen against a child was being carried out by a Golden retriever.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

billyroyal said:


> you can’t really call a dog nasty cos of its breed any dog can attack a kid or other dog its just an animal like any other .I’ve always had bullys and get this all the time yet mine had been attacked by jack russels, mongrels, poodles etc and mine is soft a poo but it’s my dog that gets the bad looks cos of its breed. So as a rule I never trust “any” dogs out on walks. Even red setters ;-)
> Anyway answer to the main question my favorite dogs are English bull terriers, staffies, british bulldogs and American bullys : victory:


No I'm not saying any breeds are nasty as such . More what they are capable of doing . Rottweilers have been shown to be able to bite through thin metal / tin . Setters are gun dogs and have " soft mouths' . Most of their teeth don't even meet together  

Cant recall seeing any news clips showing a savage Irish setter either


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> No I'm not saying any breeds are nasty as such . More what they are capable of doing . Rottweilers have been shown to be able to bite through thin metal / tin . Setters are gun dogs and have " soft mouths' . Most of their teeth don't even meet together
> 
> Cant recall seeing any news clips showing a savage Irish setter either


yes sure they are capable of doin more damage only if they attack. Its upto the owner to make sure they don’t you can never blame the dog cos of its breed. And yes you never see news clips showing a nasty Irish setter but does that mean it has never happened??
 If a Irish setter attacked someone on the same day as a bully which one do you think will make the papers? Bullys all the time cos that’s all people know and thats what they want to read about.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> Whilst some of those Akita type dogs or Rottweilers or whatever look gorgeous I'd be too worried about them escaping from the house / garden / or whilst on walks and them running off and savaging some little kid or another dog . Thankfully Red Setters just try and lick people to death


What???!! My girl lives in a house with a lot of other animals and 5 kids ranging from 10 down to 18 months. She is the most sweet natured dog I've had! Everyone around her love her to bits! Red setters are no more likely to bite anyone than any other dog. As a breed an Akita will not attack just for the sake of it!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Kare said:


> Yeah, really you should never own one....of course with prejudice like that I wish you didn't own any dog as you give dog owners a bad name.


Edited / deleted .

I've explained my comments further a few posts later .
Two of the softest dogs I've ever met were a huge female Rottweiler and a yellow Alsatian . I love ALL dogs but as I said I'd just worry if I owned a dog that COULD do some serious damage .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Matt Lusty said:


> What???!! My girl lives in a house with a lot of other animals and 5 kids ranging from 10 down to 18 months. She is the most sweet natured dog I've had! Everyone around her love her to bits! Red setters are no more likely to bite anyone than any other dog. As a breed an Akita will not attack just for the sake of it!


I fully accept your comments . Check out my post AFTER the one you have highlighted . I'm not against ANY breed . One of my personal faves are Bull Terriers as they are so loveable . That said , i wouldn't HAVE one though as they have the potential to do some serious damage .


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Your dog can do serious damage. 

I have a working Golden retriever, trust me just as soft if not softer mouthed breed than yours and she can demolish a pigs leg far far faster than my German shepherd. You know pigs, the animal they use in crime reconstruction because of its similar nature to human bone and flesh?

You are fooling yourself to think otherwise.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Kare said:


> Your dog can do serious damage.
> 
> I have a working Golden retriever, trust me just as soft if not softer mouthed breed than yours and she can demolish a pigs leg far far faster than my German shepherd. You know pigs, the animal they use in crime reconstruction because of its similar nature to human bone and flesh?
> 
> You are fooling yourself to think otherwise.


Well after calming down somewhat after reading your 'first' reply there's really no need for us to have 'bad blood ' over something that's really just personal opinion or preference .

I could post a video of our setter taking 10 minutes to get the last Malteser out of a box ..... 

It's all about potential damage - I guess .

Given the choice between a Doberman or similar and a Red Setter , I know which breed I'd rather be attacked by .... as I said , given the choice


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

IMHO, the only dog that has absolutely no potential to harm is this one:

spaniel soft toy, dog soft toys,spaniel dog plush toy - Yourpresents.co.uk

... that said, you could probably choke on one of its eyes...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> I could post a video of our setter taking 10 minutes to get the last Malteser out of a box .....
> 
> It's all about potential damage - I guess .
> 
> Given the choice between a Doberman or similar and a Red Setter , I know which breed I'd rather be attacked by .... as I said , given the choice


Why were you feeding your dog chocolate?

Iv also seen some pretty aggressive setters in my time. Perhaps moreso than rotties etc but then my mum used to breed and show setters so i was around them more than other breeds


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Why were you feeding your dog chocolate?
> 
> Iv also seen some pretty aggressive setters in my time. Perhaps moreso than rotties etc but then my mum used to breed and show setters so i was around them more than other breeds


Now you're just being silly . Wondering if its worth bothering posting in this thread tbh 

We all know the dangers of chocolate to dogs but being sensible there's not much danger from one Malteser compared given the body weight of our lovely big Setter , is there , really ? 

That's if it is actually chocolate covering Maltesers - isn't it chocolate flavoured rather than real chocolate ?


----------



## GraphicMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Labrador and German Sheppard.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I LOVE ALL DOGS - EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM !
Now please read all my other posts on the subject carefully before putting the boot in . Thank you .


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

-Tricolour and Blue merle collies (Smoothcoat)
-Shetland Sheepdogs
-Australian sheepdog ( I really like sheepdogs :mf_dribble
-Shiba Inu
-Bernese mountain dogs
-Schnauzers

I should probably add Jack Russells since I have one... even if he is a devil dog :devil:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> -Tricolour and Blue merle collies (Smoothcoat)
> -Shetland Sheepdogs
> -Australian sheepdog ( I really like sheepdogs :mf_dribble
> -Shiba Inu
> ...


Aww ... Our previous one was a tri-coloured Sheltie ( Shetland Sheepdog ) - she was a one - off and sadly missed


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Speaking of breeds. I just heard that someone whom of their own admission never walks anywhere and always drives because of several disabilities is getting a Whippet/Border Collie cross puppy. That'll be fun... poor pup.
Who in their right mind crosses 2 such high energy breeds anyway?


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

IRISH WOLFHOUND

Gentle giants! Unusual for a 'sighthound' Wolfies think! If a Wolfie decides that it owns you, they have the ability to sense how you feel. Difficult to describe - but they can almost read your mind! If you meet someone who you dislike but need to be polite to, a Wolfie will sense it, and will stand off - no aggression, but show a reluctance to approach.

At one point the family partnership had 10 Wolfhounds - 8 bitches and 2 dogs, all 8 bitches were in the KC Studbook, 1 dog had been retained for show, but was not up to standard and the other dog was a 'return' - home bred, sold but came back when his owners moved abroad.
The canine household also included 12 Pomeranians - the Wolfies were always careful where they put their feet if they were with the Poms - most breeds of dogs are careless, but Wolfies, as I said before, actually think!

The current dog - my wife's Rough Collie - Rough Collies have a 'brain on time share' and he hasn't had access to the breeds brain in 7 years! Pleasant, amiable dog - but!


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheeeewawas!!!! :flrt:


----------



## craigbeddows (Jan 1, 2013)

Daphne my Great Dane the day we got her  she huge now but cant find any decent pics, ill upload a new one later


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Samoyeds all the way


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

German shepherds for looks, personality. everything tbh. I also adore border collies. Looks wise I love the canaan dogs, sarloos, utanogan, northern Inuit, Siberian husky etc.. basically any wolf like dogs or sledding breeds. But I don't think they'd be a functional choice for our family.. no matter how beautiful they are.


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

got be the rottweiler loyal,intelligent and family protector. and springers of course


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

pomeranian, french bulldog, huskys, welsh corgi are my favourites










This is my little boy, woke up with him next to me like this :')


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

My first choice will have to biased simply because I own one, and that's Jack Russell Terriers. When it comes to personality there's no other dogs like them! I've spent my whole life surrounded by dogs but when it comes to character, my pooch outshines them all. They have a _bit _of a naughty streak and can be a challenge but I wouldn't be without my girl. She's very well behaved _most _of the time and has us in stitches with her antics.

I'd like a large dog but considering the size of our house, it just wouldn't seem fair.

I'm also a big lover of boxers, pugs, french bulldogs, boston terriers.. anything with a flat face.. _although they come with problems of their own._


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Behaviour wise would definitely be a Border Collie. I absolutely love how clever they are. I've had a lot of fun teaching mine some very complex tricks. 

Looks wise either a show marked Harelquin Great Dane or a Italian Spinone :2thumb:


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

For me it's the Staffordshire Bull Terrier and the Miniature Bull Terrier you can't beat them there loyal loving and fantastic with kids and have you in stitches with there antics, I wouldn't be without one  . 

And regarding nasty dogs it takes a human to make a dog nasty !!


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Theres so many, I can't choose. I would love to own quite a few, some I have done in the past; british bulldogs, french bulldogs, boston terriers, staffordshire bull terriers, english bull terriers, standard poodles, dobermans, st berndards, samoyeds, alaskan malamutes, rough collies, ibizan hounds, pharoah hounds and shar pei.

If I had to pick for a dog this second, it would be a shar pei or a doberman.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Utonagan's like my lovely girl : victory:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Grew up with GSD's so they'll always have a special place in my heart
their fun, loyal, clever and so beautiful
but i also love akitas, huskies, GSHP, rotties, staffies, french bulldogs, boston terrier, welsh springer spaniel, kangal, cane corso, pitbull, presa canario and ofcourse the beautiful Ibizan hound, i'll own one oneday


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

im into big molosser type breeds.... 

1. Caucaisin Ovcharka.
2. Banhar
3. BullyKuta's
4. Kangal 
4. C.A.O 

cos i can control and also think if you cant control an akita, you shouldn't own any dog....


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

Schnauzers and Russian black terriers :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't have a favourite, there are a few i find particularly attractive besides my breed of choice the English Bull terrier which, as an owner i must stand by! i also love Boston terriers, Borzoi's, Dalmatians, pitbulls, frenchies, schnauzers, great danes, dobermans, boxers, pugs, shar pei's and rhodie ridgebacks to name a few


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

I recently got a samoyed and he has the best temperament of any dog I have met. I don't think there is an aggressive bone in him at all, every dog I pass he runs up to greet them wagging his tail and attempts to give them kisses lol. Though they are not for everyone, you need to groom them regularly, and they can be very noisy (Though I think it's cute when mine tries to have a conversation with me lol).


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont think you can go wrong with a Staff in all honesty, cracking breed.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Boxer dogs all the way. :2thumb:










dimmer than a dim thing on a dim day,but sooo loving, and very protective


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I dont think you can go wrong with a Staff in all honesty, cracking breed.


Agree with this 100% 

My irish was a pain in the backside growing up an was very dominant but once i got him out of that i couldnt fault him, he has been the most loyal dog i have ever owned. My female Staffy has been my easiest dog to train and both are fantastic with kids. Couldn't fault the temperament of the breed at all.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Golden Retriever and Wire Fox Terrier.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

*ever heard of this??*

my favorite is the hungarian vizsla, i own 1!!
great big energetic soppy dogs that just want to sit on your knee, they truly are big kids!! :no1:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

German shepherds
Dachshunds
Rough Collies
Scottish terrier
Dandy Dinmont

Mixed bag there.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Longdogs and Patterdale terriers are top of my list :mf_dribble:


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Caucasian ovcharka are kings. Would love one, can't stand small/medium dogs lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

border terriers or paterdales. but i do love a NICE staffie as well. such powerful and loving dogs


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> presa canario :2thumb:


Sanders neno. Now that's a dog!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shisui uchiha (Nov 22, 2012)

Old English mastiff so loyal and docile a beautfiful family dog if you have the food and room haha


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Anatolian Shepherd, also known as a Turkish Kangal. 
Best dogs ever. 
Need good socialising from young, but if cared for properly there is no better companion for families or other dogs.


----------



## Pomegranate (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I'm easy enough to please given a mongrel any day, but there are a few breeds I like the general look of.

The Affenpinscher is a fiesty little dog with a monkey-like face (well...I think it's a monkey-like face).
Cardigan Welsh Corgis are pretty lovely too, big dogs squished down into these short legged cattle dogs, full of spirit. 
Standard Poodles hold a special place in my heart, I spent a lot of my college days grooming poodles and became quite charmed by their personalities. 
Although everyone and their gran seem to have them, Staffordshire Bull Terriers are quite endearing with their smiley faces. 
Bouvier des Flandres always make me smile, although I think the way a breeder once described them as fart machines contributed greatly to that.
Clumber Spaniels and Curly Coated Retrievers ... I group them together as my fondness for them is based entirely off of well behaved individuals I've sporadically met over the years.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Sussex spaniel - total clowns, 100% loyal and devoted and immense characters


----------



## Pomegranate (Apr 7, 2013)

Turtle Jo said:


> Sussex spaniel - total clowns, 100% loyal and devoted and immense characters
> 
> image


I do not think I've ever seen a Sussex before, what a gorgeous looking dog.


----------

